# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  A weeks worth of groceries around the world

## Sagan

http://fstoppers.com/what-a-week-of-...ound-the-world

(mod edit: fixed out-of-date links)

----------


## L

Are you an Imguran too?

----------


## Sagan

No I found a link to this on another site. If I am understanding the word Imguran properly.

----------


## L

Awwwww...oh well I seen this ages ago and again on Imgur - it is a great post and made me understand that Lays is Walkers crisps

----------


## Sagan

Oh. I'm sorry I didn't realize this was so old.

----------


## VickieKitties

This is neat, I thought us Americans were the fat ones, but there's a lot of processed crap in other places too.  Bhutan looks the most appealing to me, green leafy things!  ::):

----------


## Antidote

There's an obscene amount of meat in the Australian photo.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## whiteman

I lived in Australia and Australians do indeed eat a lot of meat, meat pies ect

----------


## Antidote

> I lived in Australia and Australians do indeed eat a lot of meat, meat pies ect



Yes I'm actually Australian.. That's still an excessive amount for one week. I hope they're having a bbq.

----------

